# Working from Home



## Jtk625 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to fine part time billing and or coding from home.  Does anyone know of a company with whom I can get in touch.  

I appreciate any help.

Jackee


----------



## deltamama (Feb 22, 2010)

Try Health Port. A lady I work with said she knew a lady a few years back that worked from home through them.


----------



## okiesawyers (Feb 23, 2010)

Research the forums..there is tons of information regarding different companies that offer remote work.  It is difficult to secure a position though as the market is flooded with applications.  Good luck in your search!


----------

